# 3-D - an alternate view



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For a long time, I have had an idea for what I think would be a "better" 3-D competition. I didn't want to hijack this into the current duscussion on the OAA 3-D rules, so I'm making it a separate thread.

I also fully know that this suggestion will not come to anything, but it might make for a good discussion.



Many people contributing to the discussion on 3-D rules remind us that the game is supposed to be a simulation of hunting, and they don't want to turn it into another "target" round. Fair enough, I agree.

Unfortunately, with super-light arrows, scopes, long stabilizers, shot placement cards and shiny bows and perfect broadside shots in manicured shooting lanes, it is, in fact, already a target round.

I would like to see an alternate version, a hunting 3-D competition.

The rules would have to be made up in detail, but the basic philosophy would be:

*This is a round for bowhunters*. You bring a hunting license (either current or no more than a couple of years old. You bring your bowhunting equipment, exactly as you would take to the woods. Rangefinders, binos, whatever you want. (Camo optional ) The only exception would be no broadheads. "Iffy" equipment would be subjectively examined by a panel of judges, but a with very liberal interpretation of what is considered legitimate bowhunting equipment.

*Targets* are placed at various distances, but also at various angles, and the scoring areas would be drawn in as *realistic* vitals, *as seen from the shooting stake*. Scoring would be simple - plus points for a vital hit, minus points for a non-mortal wound, and no points for a miss. The archer would have the option of taking the shot and risking minus points, or simply passing on the shot. 

*2 equipment classes only* - 
"Bowhunter" - any bowhunting hunting equipment that's legal and passes the "judge" panel.

"Traditional bowhunter" - no sight, recurve or longbow. Close stakes.

In real hunting you don't get any advantage for being male or female, young or old, so there would only be one "class" in each equipment division. Children too young to have a hunting license would be allowed, for participation awards. 



Lots of details to work out, but the whole idea is to make it simple, realistic, and fun, without too much concentration on awards and trophies.


Comments?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I like it.. good ideal Stan..

can I bring my beebee gun too.. just in case I would like to use it to shoot the ground hoggs?

G


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like it would be a fun round, that said, I don't have any of that kind of equipement!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

How about a .22 class for the poachers....

I like it. Hunting situations and 2 or 3 classes total. 
But where would all of the big ego prostaffers shoot if they are all in one class? There is going to be alot of booboo lips. Would someone please consider their feelings!!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Some of the clubs in Ontario used to offer similar type shoots in the past. They were fun well attended events, that no one took too seriously...... I can remember lots of laughing going on from groups as one of their own smacked a tree with a shaft.

Unfortunately, like other 3D's, when fun was replaced by serious competitiveness........... well, you know the rest.

Sounds like a fun day though Stash....... when and where


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

cath8r said:


> How about a .*22 class *for the poachers....
> 
> I like it. Hunting situations and 2 or 3 classes total.
> But where would all of the big ego prostaffers shoot if they are all in one class? There is going to be alot of booboo lips. Would someone please consider their feelings!!!!


.22 .. what's the matter with 12 gauge 3.5"!!

what's with booboo lips.. is Matt still mad at you for not letting him win on sunday...

G


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*when/where?*

we have no land at Hepatitis archers.. just 100 foot wide fita range.. very nice grounds though. I'd make a tournament like that .. would be fun.. 

G


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> Sounds like it would be a fun round, that said, I don't have any of that kind of equipement!



No shoot for you!!! Come back one year!!! (Soup Nazi voice)



I have the equipment, but no license...

Hmmm - do I smell "team round"? :lol:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think this would be a great shoot. That being said....I think it should be an alternative to the 3D we have now.

One of the best practice rounds I have shot was after the "Season" was over for 3D. a few of us were at the range with our hunting rigs and we shot for the night. Took turns finding the "Peg" from where to shoot.

Great thing to do. That being said, I don't think there is much wrong with the 3D we have now.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> I think this would be a great shoot. That being said....I think it should be an alternative to the 3D we have now.
> 
> One of the best practice rounds I have shot was after the "Season" was over for 3D. a few of us were at the range with our hunting rigs and we *shot for the night.* Took turns finding the "Peg" from where to shoot.
> 
> Great thing to do. That being said, I don't think there is much wrong with the 3D we have now.


see we're back to poaching?.. just kidding..

Last time I went to the running bear was up on the hill.. that was years ago.. we shot broadheads the first year I went.. then after doing the garbage back shoot at the Sudbury fish and game I kind of let 3-d go .. I just went to Jim-bows and the quebec ones (that's when I lived in NewLiskeard)

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*we have that now*

near ottawa here we have such tornaments now and they are called hunter rounds no prizes and plus and minus scoring as described.. here though you have to find the animal in the bush between 2 pegs staked out on the path and if you walk past the animal you can still shoot at it but you cannot back up on the path to better your shot these are usually in the end of aug or early sept to better your stalking skills etc etc ...


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

They call that a "string" shoot down in Wisconsin. Ken


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Gilles, from the tone of your posts the last couple days, I take it your meds ran out?!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

would this not be like a "Fred Bear shoot" hunters shoot ... bring what you want ... shots to 70 yrds ... fixed pin sights ... no stabs over 12" ... My club holds a couple of these every year ... I cant compete .. cause I use a movable sight for hunting ...that and i always seem to be working during these shoots


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Stash said:


> ... perfect broadside shots in manicured shooting lanes,


Apparently a bunch of clubs out west didn't get the memo


----------



## flat-lander (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree,a lot of 3D targets have you shooting at a spot where you would never shoot an animal.
I don't hunt without my rangefinder,Ifeel it's not fare to the animal if you don't make the best shoot you can.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

flat-lander said:


> I agree,a lot of 3D targets have you shooting at a spot where you would never shoot an animal.
> I don't hunt without my rangefinder,Ifeel it's not fare to the animal if you don't make the best shoot you can.


Funny thing, McKenzie has (had?) a quartering away target. The "hunting shot" crowd can't seem to score any better on it either.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

russ said:


> Funny thing, McKenzie has (had?) a quartering away target. The "hunting shot" crowd can't seem to score any better on it either.


LOL.......

One of my favourite comments is when someone misses the scoring zones on a target low and they declare "that would have been a kill shot if I was hunting" ....... I think I've even used that excuse myself a few times


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

This sounds like a great shoot. Ideal for guys that like to practice for the season. Sounds like a shoot my buddies and I would like to go to.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

This sounds good to me, Tavistock Rod & Gun do a string shoot like this and it is a great day.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> LOL.... I think I've even used that excuse myself a few times


a few ??? :chortle:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great idea. Back to the fun of archery the way it used to be.
I'm in.
We do that now with a bunch at Durham Archers. We call it " Trash Hunting ".
Extreme 3D hunting shots.
It's a blast and its worth the giggles.
I say run with the idea.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

very good idea stash!
now if only we could find a club willing to loose the seriousness for a day like that!
Tavistock string shoot on the 23! i`ll be there for sure


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> LOL.......
> 
> One of my favourite comments is when someone misses the scoring zones on a target low and they declare "that would have been a kill shot if I was hunting" ....... I think I've even used that excuse myself a few times


I've heard you use that excuse at an indoor 5-spot round.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

cath8r said:


> How about a .22 class for the poachers....
> I like it. Hunting situations and 2 or 3 classes total.
> But where would all of the big ego prostaffers shoot if they are all in one class? There is going to be alot of booboo lips. Would someone please consider their feelings!!!!


and in poacher freestyle the winner is... 

hehehe I'm not canadian


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

stash some clubs already do this out here. Lloydminster Indoor comes to mind, They pay 1, 2, & 3 then every 10th after that.

People still whine, it's a result of the narcissistic generation that we've managed to create by giving people money, prizes & medals for just showing up when in fact they deserved nothing.

So here's a thought evolved from the last statement. You can only get medals & awards if you meet a certain standard. Say shoot a 180 with 5x's or if you're into the 11 ring thing, a 185 with 5 11's?

And yeah, I mean it. Way too many big ego's after punching out a 175 on 30 yd average shot course (and winning no less)


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I ran a shoot exactly as described when I was living up north and president of the Timmins Bowhunters, the entry was cheap, the fun was great, included a spaghetti supper and three numbers were drawn from a hat after the shoot. (the numbers ranged from +200 all the way to -200) and the 3 closest to the numbers drawn recieved the prizes, that took away the pro shooters chances of a guaranteed win and the average joe could still come away with a little something.
Everyone had a blast. scoring was 10 for a vital, -10 for a body shot and 0 for passing up a shot. 
A real eye opener for a lot of people, when they seen their scores at the end of the round, I actually did this on a few Bowhunter Education courses I put on (5 targets) just to show the attendees that the real measure of bowhunting is the ability to be honest with your own limitations and not to take shots you can't guarantee.

just my two cents

Rick


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nice idea*



Stash said:


> For a long time, I have had an idea for what I think would be a "better" 3-D competition. I didn't want to hijack this into the current duscussion on the OAA 3-D rules, so I'm making it a separate thread.
> 
> I also fully know that this suggestion will not come to anything, but it might make for a good discussion.
> 
> ...


We have a round similar to that in our area where the targets are set up in a way that you need to look for them. We put 2 post on the trail for each targets and the 3D is somewhere betwen them in the woods,field.... you need to find it ,it is not maked and when you do find it you need to shoot from where you are. If you dont see it ... to bad there is no turning back. It is probebly the shoot where the most people show up.


----------



## Erich E (Mar 11, 2008)

I think Stash is on to something.

3D shoots that are a little of the beaten path become a lot more fun to shoot.
The Sault North Archery Club in the Soo has for the past couple of years held an Extreme 3D shoot. Unknown distances, shooting out of blinds at turkeys, sitting on a stool, marginal shooting lanes and walk ups to 2 yards. 

Most fun I have ever had with my recurve. Broke the course record, held by another Trad shooter. All that came really found it fun and a challenge to shoot. 

One of the problems I see is every place has only a dedicated few that do the work to set up these shoots. We have a lot of participants here so I guess we may be one of the exception.

Erich


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*String Shoot*

Ray Parnhan at the Cedar Creek Bowmen in Orillia use to host one ask Dietmar First time I saw him shoot a tree on a running target. Marchand was there..
The rules were simple bring what ever you wanted to shoot. It was like the earlier post. 
All you knew was there was a target some where on the string. You were in groups of 4 and took turns after each shot leading the way. Some times the guy at the back spotted the target and then waited till he saw the others were in a bad spot. Everyone then stopped and shot. No going back on the string. there was two pegs that the animal was between sometimes if you waited till you got all the way to the second peg you had just a wall of crap to shoot through.
I remember one shot it was a lion we spotted it at about 40 yards pretty clear the guy in front saw it as well but through a bunch of trees. He elected to go ahead. Finding a spot at about 50 fairly clear took the shot he was the last to shoot. Broke his arrow..We continued down the string and damn if it did not take a turn and go right up to about 15 yards broadside.. We just about died laughing. It looked like it was getting further away but just out of sight it turned back.. There were 20 targets we only scored on 18 missing two altogether. One was a bedded buck under a Cedar tree the other a skunk..It was alot of fun.. Yes we did bar b que Moose there JK


----------

